# Stay Away From The Camping World In Churchville, Ny, They Really Do Suck!



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Two weeks ago, they said to drive the 5- 1/2 hours down and pick up the 27L and then it was not ready, needed a bunch of work done to it to be ready. They called hours before we were to leave here to get it. We went anyway to check it out. We gave them 2 weeks to have it done and now THEY would have to deliver it to us. They didn't call us even once these last 2 weeks to let us know the status of the repairs. We broke down and finally called them on both Tues, and Wed, of this week and both the salesman( Dan Burke) and the sales manager(Dillon) told us that they were on track for a Saturday(tomorrow) delivery. I had called and asked for a call back Wed, afternoon from the salesman Dan Burke, it never happened. He told me earlier on Wed. to call and talk to 2 different people on Friday (today) and when I called to ask for them, they were both off work. I ended up talking to Lori at the Camping World sales counter. She was the only person there willing to help find out whether we would be getting a camper tomorrow or not. She called me back only to tell me that they are still waiting for a canvas side for the loft and that now we would NOT be getting the camper tomorrow.

No call from the salesman, the sales manager after a second time of giving us a day of delivery, two weeks apart. we have a cashiers check for the purchase price now for two weeks and our new camper still sits somewhere near Rochester.

I'm really not sure how anyone is able to do business with these folks, I have never seen anything like it in my 47 years. They are SO bad! We are really close to just saying to heck with the whole thing. Really not sure what to do at this point. We have no respect and no trust in the people that we are dealing with. I'm a sales rep for a wholesale company and if we did business like this, we would be out of business in no time!


----------



## cwh (Jul 8, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> Two weeks ago, they said to drive the 5- 1/2 hours down and pick up the 27L and then it was not ready, needed a bunch of work done to it to be ready. They called hours before we were to leave here to get it. We went anyway to check it out. We gave them 2 weeks to have it done and now THEY would have to deliver it to us. They didn't call us even once these last 2 weeks to let us know the status of the repairs. We broke down and finally called them on both Tues, and Wed, of this week and both the salesman( Dan Burke) and the sales manager(Dillon) told us that they were on track for a Saturday(tomorrow) delivery. I had called and asked for a call back Wed, afternoon from the salesman Dan Burke, it never happened. He told me earlier on Wed. to call and talk to 2 different people on Friday (today) and when I called to ask for them, they were both off work. I ended up talking to Lori at the Camping World sales counter. She was the only person there willing to help find out whether we would be getting a camper tomorrow or not. She called me back only to tell me that they are still waiting for a canvas side for the loft and that now we would NOT be getting the camper tomorrow.
> 
> No call from the salesman, the sales manager after a second time of giving us a day of delivery, two weeks apart. we have a cashiers check for the purchase price now for two weeks and our new camper still sits somewhere near Rochester.
> 
> I'm really not sure how anyone is able to do business with these folks, I have never seen anything like it in my 47 years. They are SO bad! We are really close to just saying to heck with the whole thing. Really not sure what to do at this point. We have no respect and no trust in the people that we are dealing with. I'm a sales rep for a wholesale company and if we did business like this, we would be out of business in no time!


Sorry to hear about your experience. If it were me I'd find somebody else that treats me like a valued customer. I'd go buy another trailer else where and don't give camping world the courtesy call they didn't give you.

Just my opinion,

Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Inform them on how you feel by telling them to keep the trailer and you'll keep the check.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

If it were I ( and I know it's easier for me to say- because it's not my hopes and dreams or my trailer), but when they finally do call to let you know the status- I'd tell them to rip up they contract they have. They've already breached it, by not calling you for a status. Just tell them that you are going somewhere else, who will treat you like a customer. Be calm about it and very "matter of fact" and remind them that they are not the only dealer, and thats not the only Loft out there. I will gaurantee if you walked into any of the aforementioned dealers, with a check in hand, they will trip over themselves to get your business!

A customer who is happy about service they were given, will tell 15 people.
A customer who is unhappy will tell 50.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

If anyone out there knows where there is another Loft within sane driving distance of NY and they might sell it for $19,000, I would just LOVE to know about it!

I sent the director sale communications and marketing for Camping World a copy of the link to this post on this forum last night. I'm curious if I will hear anything back about that?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Inform them on how you feel by telling them to keep the trailer and you'll keep the check.


X2! Can you imagine what kind of hassles you will have if you need any repairs done after the sale? Even warranty work will probably be sub-par.

If they are this bad before the sale, just think about how they'll be once they have your money!

I hate to say it, but have you considered SOB? We all love our Outbacks, but if I'd have been treated like what you are experiencing, I'd probably be pulling a Jayco!

Just my $.02. But then, I'm not one for putting up with those types of shennanigans. There are too many RV dealers out there that would love to have my business. These folks don't act like they even care.

Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sure SOB brands have bad Dealers in their network as well, or bad sales people..........

I had some dealings with Camping world Churchville and Dillon, i had a different salesman, but i never heard from him either.......

They were not very good with communication, (but then i just read a post about Lakeshore being that way as well - which i had never heard before) but at the end of the day, i got my Trailer as it should be with no issues for the price i wanted....... I was looking at price & I knew i would never use that facility for service as they are 5 hours away..... (i had it delivered to with in an Hour away when purchasing it)

I hope all works out in the end........

One thing i might add is to stay dignified but firm and direct.......... I think when (not saying you did) people get to passionate and excitable they can end up having an adverse effect with certain personalities........ "greasy wheel gets the oil put it can also derail the chain".......

And if they don't get it done for you...........rip the contract up and tell them to Kiss you where the good lord split you









Did you try contacting keystone? It may be a good direction to go......... if you can get someone there.....

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Guess who called today, finally, after the Outback should have been delivered to us already...the sales manager, Dillon. He wanted a call back and was basically tell me after the fact that the Outback was not delivered today. Oh really, we hadn't noticed? He did say that he was aware that someone from Camping World had called us to let us know yesterday, HELLO, they called US, I think I called them and she called me back only after talking to the guys in the service dept. and that they were still waiting for parts.

Dillon had requested a call back to discuss the matter I guess. Why in the world would we believe one word out of this guys mouth after all of the empty promises we have heard so far that have not produced a camper yet. I think my next conversation there will have to be with the head honch, Mr. Calzone (yeah, that's really his name, I can't make this stuff up). The nice lady from the Camping World Store was eager to share the name of the region manager so that I can tell him how great the communication is at this place. It would seem that I am not the 1st customer to have this type of problem with these 2 jokers,Dan Burke and Dillon.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We also bought our TT from Camping world in Churchville and had problems with communication. I guess they figure once they get the sale and money - that customer service is out the window.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

And in a place called CHURCHVILLE....shame on them...


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

rdrunr said:


> If anyone out there knows where there is another Loft within sane driving distance of NY and they might sell it for $19,000, I would just LOVE to know about it!
> 
> I sent the director sale communications and marketing for Camping World a copy of the link to this post on this forum last night. I'm curious if I will hear anything back about that?


I'm not sure where in NY you are located, I highly recommend Alpin Haus in Amsterdam. They didn't sell us our Outback but have done some servicing for us, actually went above and beyond, we said the next Outback that we buy will be from them!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

anne72 said:


> If anyone out there knows where there is another Loft within sane driving distance of NY and they might sell it for $19,000, I would just LOVE to know about it!
> 
> I sent the director sale communications and marketing for Camping World a copy of the link to this post on this forum last night. I'm curious if I will hear anything back about that?


I'm not sure where in NY you are located, I highly recommend Alpin Haus in Amsterdam. They didn't sell us our Outback but have done some servicing for us, actually went above and beyond, we said the next Outback that we buy will be from them!
[/quote]

They don't have a loft though, I already checked


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> And in a place called CHURCHVILLE....shame on them...


Good point JG!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know that its easy to get all tied up emotionally on this - but if you have a signed contract -- and you back out -- then you will probably loose. They are probably treating you this way because they know that they can legally get around it... was there anything in your contract that said that they had to answer your calls??? ... or anything that said if they don't have it ready by such a date that it is in breach ??? I doubt it... Just a point to learn for next time is to make sure that EVERYTHING is spelled out in the contract before you sign it ... and a firm delivery date is established and a "fine" is stipulated if they don't make the delivery date, etc etc

i spent many years doing contract law and before you do something crazy like tearing up your contract over the phone and loose your money you need to make sure that you take time and read the contract that you signed and that your not stuck with the trailer.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ghosty said:


> I know that its easy to get all tied up emotionally on this - but if you have a signed contract -- and you back out -- then you will probably loose. They are probably treating you this way because they know that they can legally get around it... was there anything in your contract that said that they had to answer your calls??? ... or anything that said if they don't have it ready by such a date that it is in breach ??? I doubt it... Just a point to learn for next time is to make sure that EVERYTHING is spelled out in the contract before you sign it ... and a firm delivery date is established and a "fine" is stipulated if they don't make the delivery date, etc etc
> 
> i spent many years doing contract law and before you do something crazy like tearing up your contract over the phone and loose your money you need to make sure that you take time and read the contract that you signed and that your not stuck with the trailer.


Isnt there a law that allows a person to back out of a deal. Its like a 72 hour law. Now I dont know if this is after the contract is signed or after the vehicle is in possesion.

Maybe they know they already made the sale and feel that you are being a pain. I dont feel that you are being that way, maybe they do.

Sorry your deal has went down hill. I hope it turns out better soon.

Carey


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I know that its easy to get all tied up emotionally on this - but if you have a signed contract -- and you back out -- then you will probably loose. They are probably treating you this way because they know that they can legally get around it... was there anything in your contract that said that they had to answer your calls??? ... or anything that said if they don't have it ready by such a date that it is in breach ??? I doubt it... Just a point to learn for next time is to make sure that EVERYTHING is spelled out in the contract before you sign it ... and a firm delivery date is established and a "fine" is stipulated if they don't make the delivery date, etc etc
> 
> i spent many years doing contract law and before you do something crazy like tearing up your contract over the phone and loose your money you need to make sure that you take time and read the contract that you signed and that your not stuck with the trailer.


Isnt there a law that allows a person to back out of a deal. Its like a 72 hour law. Now I dont know if this is after the contract is signed or after the vehicle is in possesion.

Maybe they know they already made the sale and feel that you are being a pain. I dont feel that you are being that way, maybe they do.

Sorry your deal has went down hill. I hope it turns out better soon.

Carey
[/quote]

In California there is no "cooling off" period to back out of a deal on a vehicle (car, truck or trailer). They make you sign a form acknowledging that you know that when you sign you are committed. The only way to get out of it is if you have a specified delivery date and it says the deal is off if they fail to deliver.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I found this in Lakewood NJ (which is in the mid-to-northern half of the state).

Not sure if it's still there, but might be worth a call to ask. Since this place is also in the Camping World network, maybe they could help with your situation. Who knows - stranger things.

http://www.campingworldofnewjersey.com/travel-trailer-toyhauler/2009/keystone-outback-travel-trailer/47171

Good luck either way!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

go6car said:


> I found this in Lakewood NJ (which is in the mid-to-northern half of the state).
> 
> Not sure if it's still there, but might be worth a call to ask. Since this place is also in the Camping World network, maybe they could help with your situation. Who knows - stranger things.
> 
> ...


I see that and the inside is definitely clean. But I have to say that the russet interior I have in mine just seems to match better. To top that off it also has suede trim throughout the interior.

I will say that some dealers are horrible when it comes to letting crowds trample through. I bought mine from a dealer that had it at shows, but they did not let people in and for the few they did, there was still plastic on everything. I had to pull it all off when I took delivery. It was a royal pain to get it all off, but well worth it. The trailer still even smells like new over a year later.

Brent


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I know that its easy to get all tied up emotionally on this - but if you have a signed contract -- and you back out -- then you will probably loose. They are probably treating you this way because they know that they can legally get around it... was there anything in your contract that said that they had to answer your calls??? ... or anything that said if they don't have it ready by such a date that it is in breach ??? I doubt it... Just a point to learn for next time is to make sure that EVERYTHING is spelled out in the contract before you sign it ... and a firm delivery date is established and a "fine" is stipulated if they don't make the delivery date, etc etc
> 
> i spent many years doing contract law and before you do something crazy like tearing up your contract over the phone and loose your money you need to make sure that you take time and read the contract that you signed and that your not stuck with the trailer.


Isnt there a law that allows a person to back out of a deal. Its like a 72 hour law. Now I dont know if this is after the contract is signed or after the vehicle is in possesion.

Maybe they know they already made the sale and feel that you are being a pain. I dont feel that you are being that way, maybe they do.

Sorry your deal has went down hill. I hope it turns out better soon.

Carey
[/quote]

Carey,

The deal that I have on this one is that they have not been paid one penny yet for this rig! They are telling me that they are now waiting for a canvas panel for the loft. When we did the walk thru, I noticed a couple of ripped stitches where the screen is stiched to the canvas. I suggested to them to just have it sewn. I guess they are the ones that decided to replace it instead?

Through this entire transaction, no matter how long this has taken, if they would have been calling maybe twice a week or so to let us know what is going on with the repairs, parts coming in and gave us actually truthful and useful information, I would not be so frustrated.

The sales manager is waiting for me to call him back since yesterday but my next call to Camping World will be much further up the food chain to his boss and fill him in on their lack of professionalism. I can't waste anymore time listening to these two joker's lies!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

outback loft said:


> I found this in Lakewood NJ (which is in the mid-to-northern half of the state).
> 
> Not sure if it's still there, but might be worth a call to ask. Since this place is also in the Camping World network, maybe they could help with your situation. Who knows - stranger things.
> 
> ...


I see that and the inside is definitely clean. But I have to say that the russet interior I have in mine just seems to match better. To top that off it also has suede trim throughout the interior.

I will say that some dealers are horrible when it comes to letting crowds trample through. I bought mine from a dealer that had it at shows, but they did not let people in and for the few they did, there was still plastic on everything. I had to pull it all off when I took delivery. It was a royal pain to get it all off, but well worth it. The trailer still even smells like new over a year later.

Brent
[/quote]

I have the Russet interior in mine too, which I like best. I wonder if it was a typo in the listing for that loft and it actually is new - everything is all wrapped up in plastic with all tags still on. Or maybe it was a show rig like yours and even though not used/camped in they're listing it as "used".


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I spent many years as a Sales Manager in the car business. I'm sure laws vary from state to state but generally speaking there is no cooling off period or 72 hrs. This is a common belief that just isnt true. Where there is such a law it only applies to someone who solicits your business, IE a door to door salesman. If someone comes to your home and sells you something you wouldnt have otherwise considered then you may have 72 hrs to cancel the contract. Or if you sign any contract involving your real estate such as a home equity loan or refince you also may have 72 hours in most states to change your mind. When you walk in to a place of business and agree to buy something from them you own it. However enforcing the contract is an entirely different story. The dealer still has to go through the legal process to enforce the contract which is time consuming and expensive. Most courts are sympathetic to the consumer anyway so its usually a waste of time. The only thing we ever did was keep the deposit if we collected one. In the one case where we went to court the judge looked at us and said "can you sell the car to someone else?" we said sure probably, he then said "give the guy back his money" sort of rolling his eyes in the process. So if you haven't given them any money then the ball is in your court. Normally I'd tell you to just go somewhere else but if they have the last one and the price is right then what I would do is just calm down and cool off. You already know they suck so dont expect too much. If they can get it right and you still want it then pick it up and be done with them. In other words just use them to get what you want. Don't expect to change them cause your probably not going to. This unit has probably been one big PIA for them and they're losing money on it so they just dont care. They're attitude is if you back out they might actually get lucky and sell it for more money anyway. At the price you're paying they just dont care. They want to get rid of it but no one likes losing money. Thats not why they invested millions in their business. Unfortunately you probably want this deal more than they do. I aint saying its right but it seems to be the case. You cant change them so decide whether or not you can tolerate them and go from there. Life's too short to get all twisted up over an RV when you can still walk away and be out nothing. You have gotten the word out to others and thats a good thing. People who can select between them and other dealers may go somewhere else and eventually you will have gotten back at this guy. Best of luck to you.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

go6car said:


> I found this in Lakewood NJ (which is in the mid-to-northern half of the state).
> 
> Not sure if it's still there, but might be worth a call to ask. Since this place is also in the Camping World network, maybe they could help with your situation. Who knows - stranger things.
> 
> ...


I see that and the inside is definitely clean. But I have to say that the russet interior I have in mine just seems to match better. To top that off it also has suede trim throughout the interior.

I will say that some dealers are horrible when it comes to letting crowds trample through. I bought mine from a dealer that had it at shows, but they did not let people in and for the few they did, there was still plastic on everything. I had to pull it all off when I took delivery. It was a royal pain to get it all off, but well worth it. The trailer still even smells like new over a year later.

Brent
[/quote]

I have the Russet interior in mine too, which I like best. I wonder if it was a typo in the listing for that loft and it actually is new - everything is all wrapped up in plastic with all tags still on. Or maybe it was a show rig like yours and even though not used/camped in they're listing it as "used".
[/quote]

I think that may be the case. There are actually dealers around that do care. My dealer cared to that point, but is horrible for service. Their service manager and the one other person that works in the service department are clueless as to how much of the stuff works. I did purchase the additional warranty on mine with the condition that I could get reimbursed for any parts, if I did the work and submitted the receipts. I was old yes, and I have done it for one thing so far, and got reimbursed within 3 days.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had never heard of someone doing the 72 hour return thing. I just thought Id toss it out there. Since no money has been exchanged, yep your court rdrunr.

Your words are prolly right on rsm7! This sure is a great forum. Every job in the world has been done by someone here. Whats even better is we get straight up answeres about those jobs.

Carey


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Doug,
The one in NJ is listed at 29,900 I doubt you will get that one for 19,000. Most of the camping worlds are owned or franchised by diffrent people. They can work together in someways, but good luck trying to have a diffrent dealership compare a price. Probably worth calling NJ and see if they would side with you with your frustrations with the dealer in Churchville. Is the dealer in Bath, NY and Churchville the same dealer?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Starbuc71 said:


> Doug,
> The one in NJ is listed at 29,900 I doubt you will get that one for 19,000. Most of the camping worlds are owned or franchised by diffrent people. They can work together in someways, but good luck trying to have a diffrent dealership compare a price. Probably worth calling NJ and see if they would side with you with your frustrations with the dealer in Churchville. Is the dealer in Bath, NY and Churchville the same dealer?


I was under the impression when i bought mine at the 2008 Hershey show that both churchville and bath were the same owners...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> We also bought our TT from Camping world in Churchville and had problems with communication. I guess they figure once they get the sale and money - that customer service is out the window.


This was exactly my point in my first post. Service after the sale is rarely a better experience under any conditions. If you think communications are bad now, wait until they have your check in hand!

I still say that you've had a peek at how the dealership takes care of customers. I sure wouldn't want to buy myself more frustrations.

But that's just me.

And the 72 hour thing applies to the loan that you take out to pay for the item, be it a car, an RV, or a home - at least in Illinois, anyway. If you have put nothing down on the deal then you have nothing to lose.

Mike


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay...Here is what happened with my deal today. I called Region Manager, Mark Calzone about 10am. He actually called me back by 1pm or so. I had written the points that I wanted to talk to him about and kept it professional, from one sales person to another(yes, I am a life long salesman myself). He admitted that his guys really dropped the ball on this one and from now until delivery, I am dealing directly with Mark. I told him that I can not deal with sales manager, Dillion or salesman,Dan Burke because I have been lied to so many times by these guys that I have absolutely NO confidence in either one of them and that I can not make any plans based on their word.

He assured me that the part that they were waiting for is going to be in tomorrow(tues.) and he asked me when it would be a good day to have them bring it up to us. I told him Thurs. afternoon would be good so we will see.

He assured me that he will be following up with a call tomorrow, letting me know how things are progressing. I let him know how bad the other guys are at communications so we will see if they get that from him or not!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like you may make out OK by taking the high road and having more patience than I ever would have had. And I'd sure hope that this guy will see to it that the service department takes good care of you, too.

Keep us informed on how things turn out. I like happy endings!









Mike


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> Sounds like you may make out OK by taking the high road and having more patience than I ever would have had. And I'd sure hope that this guy will see to it that the service department takes good care of you, too.
> 
> Keep us informed on how things turn out. I like happy endings!
> 
> ...


Usually I have the tendency to tell folks to shove it where the sun don't shine that give me bad service or slight me in any way. That was the point I was at on Friday when I found out that they were not delivering the camper when scheduled for the 2nd time. This time I didn't even get a call from the sales guys. What I DID get was the name of the "Big Cheese" and the suggestion from the nice lady from Camping World to give him a call on Monday morning. Please be assured that if I could have found a deal like this one close enough by, I would NOT have hung in there as long as I have. The other point that I would like to make is the fact that we are about as far as we can be from camping season in northern NY state. If this had been the middle of the summer, I would have been SO gone by now!

Thanks to all of you that have given advice in this situation. Hopefully the light that we are seeing at the end of the tunnel is not the train!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> Sounds like you may make out OK by taking the high road and having more patience than I ever would have had. And I'd sure hope that this guy will see to it that the service department takes good care of you, too.
> 
> Keep us informed on how things turn out. I like happy endings!
> 
> ...


Usually I have the tendency to tell folks to shove it where the sun don't shine that give me bad service or slight me in any way. That was the point I was at on Friday when I found out that they were not delivering the camper when scheduled for the 2nd time. This time I didn't even get a call from the sales guys. What I DID get was the name of the "Big Cheese" and the suggestion from the nice lady from Camping World to give him a call on Monday morning. Please be assured that if I could have found a deal like this one close enough by, I would NOT have hung in there as long as I have. The other point that I would like to make is the fact that we are about as far as we can be from camping season in northern NY state. If this had been the middle of the summer, I would have been SO gone by now!

Thanks to all of you that have given advice in this situation. Hopefully the light that we are seeing at the end of the tunnel is not the train!
[/quote]

I wanted to comment earlier that it really is not camping season in our corner of the world, so maybe stay with it, cause you were getting a good price.......... but i could tell you were hopping mad, and rightfully so as i would have been as well!!!

I am glad it is all apparently working out!! Keep us posted and if it is the train....get off the tracks LOL!!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Mark Calzone the Region Manager for the Camping World Stores. Right now the plan is the camper is to be delivered to our house at 1pm tomorrow, Thursday. I really do hope it happens this time. What is that expression, The third time is a CHARM?

I will keep you all posted and thanks again!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep us posted!!! I hope all goes well!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

So...did you get the camper as promised?

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

It just have arrived and he is out there loading it up.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

It showed up just a little after 1pm very dirty from the long trip, everything seems fine, I checked everything out before I paid for it. The delivery guy left so I washed it. My wife and I put the loft down and that is a real hastle but we'll get used to it. We love this camper and I can't wait to start improving on what Keystone started!

Stay tuned for pics.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> It showed up just a little after 1pm very dirty from the long trip, everything seems fine, I checked everything out before I paid for it. The delivery guy left so I washed it. My wife and I put the loft down and that is a real hastle but we'll get used to it. We love this camper and I can't wait to start improving on what Keystone started!
> 
> Stay tuned for pics.....


Congrats!!!

Glas to hear there was a happy ending!!!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I was still waiting for 3 promised items that needed to be replaced in the loft and had to get mean and nasty with the salesman again over the weekend. He was claiming that the RV business basically shuts down during the holidays. Of course the parts have been coming in the next day for about 2 months but now the problem is the holidays. After I suggested maybe I need to bring the region manager into the situation, today, sitting at our doorstep was 2 our of the 3 items that needed to be replaced. Must be things were actually sitting at their store and not in the Keystone warehoause as he would have me believe? So now I am still missing one item from them but you know that I will not let them forget.

I did also mention to the salesman that I am letting the largest Outback owners site on the web know how very BAD their communications and service is at the Outdoor Store in Churchville NY. This has been the worse experience that I have ever had in any purchase that I have EVER made of and big ticket item and would NEVER do business with these guy again, no matter how cheap they are, it's just not worth the hassle!!

I just wish that their was a way to let Camping World know how bad they are and how bad they lie when the truth would be so much better.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that, whether in Churchville, NY or Oakwood, GA, CW can be a problem. I took my motorhome in the week before Halloween for some warranty work and a couple of other small things. I REQUESTED that they order the parts prior to my bringing it in, but they insisted on me just bringing it in, first. They have had it ever since, and called, TODAY, many phone calls back and forth, that they finally have it done......BUT, the tow bar package I ordered is in, and guess what?? They can't install THAT so I can tow my car until JANUARY 6TH!! (Note: They were aware I wanted it installed when I ordered it over a week ago, but didn't bother to schedule it!) I purchased this on March 6th, and, due to flooding at the Woodstock CW dealer (and non-caring attitude), I had to take it to the Oakwood dealer. Chattanooga was flooded, too.
I've missed a Halloween weekend trip, Thanksgiving trip, and now, the whole Christmas holidays!! I'm so happy!!!







Might as well be....getting upset doesn't help!! Maybe a few more nights "hoteling it", but, not when I get my hands back on it!!
Darlene


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

mountainlady56 said:


> Just wanted to let you know that, whether in Churchville, NY or Oakwood, GA, CW can be a problem. I took my motorhome in the week before Halloween for some warranty work and a couple of other small things. I REQUESTED that they order the parts prior to my bringing it in, but they insisted on me just bringing it in, first. They have had it ever since, and called, TODAY, many phone calls back and forth, that they finally have it done......BUT, the tow bar package I ordered is in, and guess what?? They can't install THAT so I can tow my car until JANUARY 6TH!! (Note: They were aware I wanted it installed when I ordered it over a week ago, but didn't bother to schedule it!) I purchased this on March 6th, and, due to flooding at the Woodstock CW dealer (and non-caring attitude), I had to take it to the Oakwood dealer. Chattanooga was flooded, too.
> I've missed a Halloween weekend trip, Thanksgiving trip, and now, the whole Christmas holidays!! I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


And just when I thought that Churchville, NY Camping World was the worst! Like a week or two ago when I emailed the ass of a salesman that I have been dealing with to tell him that we were still missing parts. He claims that virtually all of the RV business shuts down for the holidays and THAT'S why I don't have the parts that they promised like a month ago. I sent him a real nasty email back telling him to share his BS story with his region manager just so he would also know why parts were not being shipped to me. Would you believe it...about 3 days later, they were on my door step? I guess the RV Industry must have come back to work for the day? I have told these guys time after time to just be honest. I guess they must thing we are so stupid!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I finally got my motorhome back from Camping World. Believe it or not, some of the warranty work was NOT completed and it was not filled with propane, as I'd requested. NOR did I get a second set of keys for the unit....I guess they were washed away in Chattanooga or Woodstock!








The customer lounge had three other customers, including me. The consensus was that once Camping World delivered your unit, they were not concerned about you afterwards. 
One man was on his FIFTH day, in a ROW, of being there with his $200K+ Class A diesel pusher, and he was some kinda ticked! A couple was there, and they had spent the night in the parking lot, after the work on their unit wasn't completed the day before, as promised. Also, the man had told the service tech to make an "X" in his brand new berber carpet he had paid $500 for installation elsewhere, before putting in a screw to keep from pulling the yarn. Well, he was REALLY ticked when they came to get him to show him a HUGE bare spot in the carpet because the technician chose not to do as he was asked!
My thinking? Camping World needs to take a good look at their service department's attitude and performance.
I understand that some peoplel get great service at other CW locations, but the Atlanta area is the pits!!
Darlene


----------

